# can someone please pm me a legit site to buy steroids



## bluestaffy09 (Jan 16, 2012)

If its legal to buy online then why arnt we allowed to give names of sites

Thanks guys


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You will get banned for asking this. Read the forum rules!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You can; on your own site that you make the rules on.


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd delete this thread quick if I were you


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Pull out!!!! Abort Abort!!!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Superdrug


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

1) it's against the rules so no

2) you are a noob member so can't send or receive PM's (for this very reason)

3) man up and ask somebody in your gym who looks amazing and walks around with a sense of smug satisfaction that his test levels are significantly higher than yours. He'll be using :laugh:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol dont understand why people ask this you're obv training in the wrong gym cause I get offered them all the time. Or ask local drug dealers would be better than asking for a site on the internet :lol:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Get some CellTech.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)




----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DELETE DELETE DELETE


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You can get creatine from any of the board sponsors


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> DELETE DELETE DELETE


No chance hes hoping for a quick source before he gets banned :lol:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Breda said:


> You can get creatine from any of the board sponsors


Check ya delts Breda!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Some people (banging head agains wall) :death: They never bloody learn do they! :lol:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

MacUK said:


> If it's against the rules why does Breda keep PMing me trying to sell me "Fine oats"?


cos you could do with some in you skinny boy:whistling:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

www.argos.com


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Check ya delts Breda!!


Cheers mate check the Tits in your Avi..... Very Impressive


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Breda I don't know why you keep saying this, i'm 13.4stone and in better shape then you, you white ******!


What are you on about mac... Steve said you're a skinny cnut and i simply liked his post lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if its a sauce your after then try

www.asda.co.uk


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Steve is 14 years old and weighs 12 stone at 35% bf so he can shhh,
> 
> We should have a face off Breda!


I'd wipe the floor with you mate but i already have a victim and his name is Luther


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Zclock said:


> Im also thinking about that, why is it againts the rules to ask this? Its illegal to sell but not to buy. Is there any other UK based forums where you can ask this kind of questions?
> 
> If so is there more users than here?


it is illegal to buy and sell just not to have for personal consumption.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

www.gnc.co.uk


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Zclock said:


> Im also thinking about that, *why is it againts the rules to ask this?* Its illegal to sell but not to buy. Is there any other UK based forums where you can ask this kind of questions?
> 
> If so is there more users than here?


Because they are the rules on this forum. If you don't like them then don't join in the first place :yawn:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

to the op when you do find a site buy test/tren/deca kickstart with dbol oxy combo solid first time cycle bro


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Zclock said:


> Im also thinking about that, why is it againts the rules to ask this? Its illegal to sell but not to buy. Is there any other UK based forums where you can ask this kind of questions?
> 
> If so is there more users than here?


Because the site owner could get in the sh1t for allowing sourcing. Also he has lots of sponsors who sell supplements who would no doubt not appreciate being associated with gear sourcing.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

ibtl


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

dont panic buy. go through people you can trust if poss


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Zclock said:


> Funny guy, I wanted to know the logic behind the rules. But someone clearly smarter than you answered it a few post after.
> 
> Thx


Fair point


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Get some CellTech.


Sparrow your the second guy on here in a week to risk a ban with this statement.

CELLTECH HARDCORE must always be spelled with caps lock on.

otherwise MUSCLETECH (this also must be spelled with caps) will hunt you down and end you!!

youve been warned! ;-)


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Bulkpowders.co.uk

MyProtein.co.uk

They even price match..


----------

